# Mini Bazooka



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Who out there uses or ,has used a mini bazooka ? What do you think of them??? And then on the other extreme used a bazooka extension ?


----------



## j120strat (Jul 27, 2008)

The mini's are great for fire taping.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Never used a mini, its too small, would have to make more trips to the pump. An extension would be great for taping stand-ups. So you can tape it all at once. Definitely would buy an extension.


----------

